# Ford Transit Connect?



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with using a Transit Connect as a work vehicle? I realize that they haul less volume and weight than a full size van, but was wondering if they are practical as a daily use truck doing mainly industrial service work. 

Specific questions:
A. How do they handle with ladders and a pipe box on the roof?
B. How are the life cycle costs vs a van E-350, G-3500?
C. Do they have any resale value?
D. How is the real world gas mileage?
E. Can you carry enough tools/material to do anything when you get to a job?
F. Any odd or annoying quirks or maintenance problems?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

They haven't been around that long so there probably won't be a lot of insight available as to the resale value and life cycle costs. They seem pretty handy except they aren't long enough to carry 10' lengths of pipe. I see lots of contractors using them, electrical and otherwise. Gas mileage has to be better than a V8 van, I would think. 

I think for a lot of the housing work some of the guys in our company do(entire new subdivisions), they would be perfect. They have to drive long distances, carry very little pipe(strictly underground services), a couple of ladders, their tools, some cheapo light fixtures and a lot of Romex.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to get one, I have an f150, the little transit connect with a 2.0 liter diesel would be great addition. IMO


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought about one. But you it seems really limited in what you can carry. They really need to come out with one that is a little bigger. I think they have been making them for years in Europe and they might come in different sizes......Just checked..and yes, in Europe or England you can get a longer wheel base and taller van. If that was the case I would deffinatlty get one. The version we currently have in the US is just a little to small to justify it even as a resi service truck. Google Transit Connect UK and you will see what I mean. If you really want one I would hold out for the bigger one.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is a picture of the Transit connetct that I would consider......


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im not sure how that clown got there.......Thats a little spooky.......


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are nice, and the clown is spooky. I was way to young when I first saw poltergeist.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont understand why they dont bring that truck here....? I would totally buy one,...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I dont understand why they dont bring that truck here....? I would totally buy one,...


From Wikipedia...
*Replacement*

Ford intends to replace the E-Series by 2014 with a global version of the fourth generation Transit platform developed by Ford of Europe. The Transit has been the E-Series' equivalent in Europe since 1965 and competes with the Mercedes-Benz Sprinter.
It is not known if the North American versions of the Transit will be equipped with turbodiesel power which makes up the vast majority of European sales. In order to introduce American buyers to Ford's Euro-vans, the company began importing the mechanically unrelated Transit Connect range for the 2010 model year.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

A contractor that was on one of my job sites had one and I aske him about it. He said he got close to 30 mpg, and loves it. It has alot more room inside than you would think. If you could organize well it could haul close to what a full size van could. What it lacks in length it makes up in height.


----------

